# Thankyou/donations/apologies



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou to everybody who is supporting myself and the rescue cats, this really does mean the world to me and the cats.

Thankyou for all the kind donations of litter, food, toys, bowls, blankets for the cats, they are very greatful and i am still shocked by all the kindness people are giving me.

I apologise for not personally saying thankyou but i have no idea who sends donations, only that you are very kind and generous and these donations really does help me to take in more rescue cats/kittens. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou to the special person who has very kindly donated 4 x boxes Felix As Good As It Looks Cat Food .

Im sorry i dont know who you are, but a very huge thankyou from myself and the rescue cats. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still in shock plus Libby is in the box checking things out, but ive just received a very generous big box of donations. We have:

Coco Palm Scratching Post.
Trixie Fleece Blanket.
Toys... 3 x Kickeroo Moppy.
8 packs Carney Kitten.
2 packs Carny 800g Adult.

Sorry i dont know who you are, if you would like to pm me i can say a very big thankyou for your generous donation, this is amazing.

From myself but especially from the rescue cats and kittens, THANKYOU SO MUCH. xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Another very kind and generous donation for the rescue cats and kittens.
16 x pouches of Lily's Kitchen Organic foor for Kittens.
44 x Pouches Felix
4 x Boxes Felix As Good As It Looks.

Thankyou so very much for your really kind donation, myself and the rescue cats/kittens appreciate all your kind thoughts and gifts. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou very much for yet another generous and kind donation, the delivery man adored Pippin sat in the window.

We have 48 pouches (4 x boxes) Felix Kitten Wet Food.

Thankyou so very much for you kind donation, Pippin has already tasted and agrees its yummy. xxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really glad all this food keeps coming in.

Do keep hold of that Bozita for the next weaning babies that come along. Lily's Kitchen is also a really good texture for that. Is the Pets at Home stuff any good or did they decide it was rubbish?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They loved the petsathome rubbish food.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We have received 2 wonderful donations so we have put these together and purchased from zooplus a kittening fabric pen which will be used many times.
The first pregnant cat who will make use of this kind donation will be Libby.
Once i have received the pen i will put photo's on here for you all to see. Thankyou so much. xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, 2 fleecy blankets have arrived today.
Thankyou so much. xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Another kind donation received today, thankyou so much.
Trixie thermo insert blanket for a cat carrier, this will come in very useful for when kittens go for their vaccinations.

Thankyou very much for your kind thoughts. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is embarrassing as i really need to thank this person personally.

Only 5 of you on here have the account details to the rescue and today i had a shock to find somebody has donated £100 to the rescue cats.

Thankyou so very much for this kind generous donation, im hoping this person will pm me so i can say a huge thankyou. xxx


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

How would I go about donating CC? x


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> This is embarrassing as i really need to thank this person personally.
> 
> Only 5 of you on here have the account details to the rescue and today i had a shock to find somebody has donated £100 to the rescue cats.
> 
> Thankyou so very much for this kind generous donation, im hoping this person will pm me so i can say a huge thankyou. xxx


How totally amazing!!!! People on here never cease to amaze me with their generosity - it's just unreal!!!

Whoever it was, you deserve a very big *WELL DONE*!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - how generous!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad you're getting lots of donations cc, restores your faith in humanity a little doesn't it


----------

